
Huawei in talks to install Russian operating system on tablets - tekkk
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-huawei-russia-partnership/huawei-in-talks-to-install-russian-operating-system-on-tablets-for-countrys-population-census-sources-idUKKCN1VG1VJ
======
necovek
This article doesn't really say anything: what is Aurora OS, how does it
compare to existing Free and proprietary solutions, what architectures it
supports? How are tablets going to be used (eg. taken along by field data
collectors, will they use it exclusively or will people be allowed to input
their own data thus providing even greater anonimity)?

Btw, if they are certain Russia has 147 million people, why the need for a
census?

~~~
necovek
FWIW, a quick search tells me it's Sailfish OS based.

